# Cutting sprues?



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I think they are called sprues, but it's been a long time since I last made jigs. I'm referring to the piece of lead left from where you have poured the jig. Side cutters will cut it off, but they make an ugly seam unless I file it down. Someone must have come up with a good tool for this.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Good Fishin'
NightProwler


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

I have been pouring jigs for about 8 years, and there is no way that I know of that you don't get some mark left after cutting,or twisting sprues off unless you file them down. I file mine down as well and I use the same gate cutters as in the link. It's all about aesthetics, the fish could really care less if there is a sprue mark. However I was at a tackle swap/sell, and I've seen many guys paint right over the sprues on their jigs. I personally think it looks ugly and un-professional, but that is me. Some of the jigs I saw that they were selling I wouldn't have my name associated to the jig brand. JMHO


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I guess a lot depends on how nice you want to make your jig look. I think I might try using one of my Moto-Tools to cut the sprue, but need to make sure the jig is in a tight vise. I have a battery powered Moto-Tool that I can run very slowly so that might be a good bet to try.

I think I'll also order gate shears.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Be careful breathing to much dust. 
NightProwler


----------



## gizitfish (Dec 7, 2011)

Ive tried different ways. Cutters and such, but I now pull them from the mold, let them sit for a bit until I get 20 or so poured, then twist them off. Sometimes they break off very clean. But I usually end up doing a little bit of filing on them.

Clint


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Put your file in a vise. Cut them off then just run the jig on the file. Quick and easy that way.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

I use fairly soft lead and a utility knife works well for me. Actually, a somewhat dull blade works best. Cuts the high spots off and smooths the lead over. Works good for trimming any seepage off around the jig also. No lead dust either!


----------



## poloaman (Mar 26, 2008)

I work in the plastic industry and am getting ready to try heated gate shears but if that don't work back to file I go 


Polo
Outdoor Hub mobile


----------

